# 3 mile,(bay), bridge.



## FoamDust (May 16, 2013)

Anybody catching any white trout around the 3 mi. bridge?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

we catch a ton of them under the lights on kayaks.


----------

